
Ocoee massacre - cameron_b
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocoee_massacre
======
irrational
“Orange County, as well as the rest of Florida, had been "politically
dominated by Southern white Democrats" since the end of Reconstruction.

Judge John Moses Cheney, a Republican running for the Florida Senate, had
started a voter registration campaign to register African Americans to vote in
Florida, because they had supported the Republican Party since
Reconstruction.”

The fact that Democrats used to be the party of the KKK while republicans used
to be the party of civil rights is so hard to wrap my mind around.

~~~
RickJWagner
Why is so hard to understand?

Joe Biden, the current Democrat presidential candidate, has a long history of
racism. He has:

\- Collaborated with segregationists to keep black kids out of white schools

\- Been friends with, and said the eulogy for, members of the KKK

\- Dog-whistled about integrated schools using the word 'Jungle'

\- Wrote legislation that devastated African American families

This is all _today 's_ candidate. Granted, many of those actions happened
decades ago, but it is in _living memory_. It's not hard to imagine at all.

~~~
krapp
Wow... you could have picked any Democrat and possibly found examples within
this century, but you just happened to have a list of vague and
unsubstantiated bullet points about how racist the current Presidential
candidate is at the ready, huh?

Could you be any _more obvious_ of a Trump stooge?

~~~
RickJWagner
All of those are easily verifiable. From the most credible of sources.

Last election I voted Libertarian, btw.

------
Kednicma
Today I learned something. Thank you for posting this. (Sometimes upvotes
aren't nuanced enough.)

